# Bow fishing Thugs



## sasmojoe

How about telling the boys that bowfish on clarks hill to stop leaving fish carcasses on the boat ramp. They are giving the sport a bad name.


----------



## NCHillbilly

sasmojoe said:


> How about telling the boys that bowfish on clarks hill to stop leaving fish carcasses on the boat ramp. They are giving the sport a bad name.



I second that-no call for piling dead fish up at the ramp. If you can't deal with the dead fish, don't kill 'em. I didn't appreciate the bowfishermen who checked our catfish jugs for us one night last year on the Hill, either. BTW, I enjoy bowfishing myself, and would like to continue doing it. Stuff like that is what will get it banned eventually.


----------



## hunter797

Exactly. People who bowfish and do it right now have a bad name because of carless lazy people.


----------



## j_seph

The ongoing saga of fish dumpers, Clark Hill, Lanier, Hartwell. Kind of the reason I got out of it was the trash doing stuff like this.


----------



## Stickemdeep

It's always going to be a few where ever you go who can't take care of what they kill. The TBA got signs made and put on major lake ramps in Texas but it needs to be on a national scale.


----------



## thompsonsz71

I promise that some of us are trying to catch the ones doing it.... I've cleaned up someone's fish there 4-5 times this year...


----------



## wildman0517

cleaned up some fish at a ramp on Broken arrow road, wish they stop throwing the darn dead fish there


----------



## mallardsx2

Townies for sure. If they lived in the country they would have a place to dump them.


----------



## GA native

Bowfishers would argue that they are doing you a favor. Because they are just pulling carp out of the lake. 
Coons and yotes gotta eat too, ya know.

I never bowfished. I looked into at one point... Didn't want to spend the money.


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA native said:


> Bowfishers would argue that they are doing you a favor. Because they are just pulling carp out of the lake.
> Coons and yotes gotta eat too, ya know.
> 
> I never bowfished. I looked into at one point... Didn't want to spend the money.



It doesn't take much money at all to bowfish. You don't have to have a special boat, generators, lights, and all that. I do a lot of bowfishing using the sun as a light, with a regular boat and a homemade selfbow or old fiberglass recurve.


----------



## GA native

NCHillbilly said:


> It doesn't take much money at all to bowfish. You don't have to have a special boat, generators, lights, and all that. I do a lot of bowfishing using the sun as a light, with a regular boat and a homemade selfbow or old fiberglass recurve.



Did you zip tie an old Zebco to the lower limb? Because I did experiment with that at one point. But then I couldn't figure out how to attach the string to the arrow, that wouldn't ruin the arrow, or lose it.

So bowfishing went on the backburner. And even if I did catch some carp, I'd just leave it on the shore and tick you guys off.


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA native said:


> Did you zip tie an old Zebco to the lower limb? Because I did experiment with that at one point. But then I couldn't figure out how to attach the string to the arrow, that wouldn't ruin the arrow, or lose it.
> 
> So bowfishing went on the backburner. And even if I did catch some carp, I'd just leave it on the shore and tick you guys off.



No, got a cheap strap-on bowfishing reel. And some fiberglass fish arrows with the slides. Probably less than $50 invested in all the stuff I have, but I've shot loads of fish with it.


----------



## Anvil Head

Used to hook my arrow up to my old 9' surf rod with openface reel. Partner would sit in other end of canoe and point rod at fish with bail up. I get to shoot fish - he gets to play fish - all good. Made my last arrows from Al rod and installed cheap store bought tips. Cut the nocks in with dremel so no worries on nocks popping off. They were a little lighter than the glass ones so had to practice a bit. Shots are always close so not a big issue. I always use a wire leader and big swivel to protect the line knot a little. Worked like a champ for many years (still got them if I need them).


----------



## champ

Makes for real good compost ingredients. I'll take any local to Cleveland, GA if available within 100 miles or so.


----------



## Flaustin1

champ said:


> Makes for real good compost ingredients. I'll take any local to Cleveland, GA if available within 100 miles or so.



Lots of big tournaments around here.  You got a dump bed trailer and willing to come get em (within 100 miles)?


----------

